# Over colored my hair... Can I lighten it some?



## Karren (May 31, 2008)

Well I colored my hair this week... and I got busy and left it on too long.. And it's pretty dark for me but no one has noticed or said anything about it... I also got my hair cut short and tinted my eye brows too...

So is there any safe way to lighten it a bit without turning my hair some odd color..

I use L'oreal's Preference... #6 - Light Brown... natural


----------



## katana (May 31, 2008)

Hey Karren,

Don't worry, we've all made a few mistakes or left our hair color in way to long before....I know I have....

I may not be the best to answer this, but as far as I know.....you can't do much to lighten it, with out using more chemicals or color.

You can just wait for the color to gradually fade with time, or if you wanted you could try washing your hair with dish soap.

It won't get you the light color you wanted, but it should definetly help lift a bit of the color. It may sound odd, but I've done it many times, so has a few other girls I know.

Although I'm sure your rocking the dark hair just fine,


----------



## akathegnat (May 31, 2008)

Dis soap is the only way I know. It will help to lighten it some. Just like Katana said. Some stripping shampoos will do the same things.


----------



## daer0n (May 31, 2008)

Agree with Katana, all you have to do is wait till the color fades, it will fade more with every time you wash your hair, so i think there is no need to worry, it can look darker at first but it will get lighter with time.


----------



## Karren (May 31, 2008)

Cool..... I'm going to grab the diswahing liquid and wash my hair right after I go mow the lawn!! Thanks you too...


----------



## katana (May 31, 2008)

No problem Karren!


----------



## ticki (May 31, 2008)

i learn something new every day. never heard of dish soap. why does it work?


----------



## daer0n (May 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i learn something new every day. never heard of dish soap. why does it work? It's because like akathegnat said, any stripping shampoo will do, dish soap is agressive against oil, so it could work the same or better than a stripping shampoo that is not recommended for hair that has been colored since it will make the hair dye wash out, simply cause its concentrated and could strip your scalp of the essential oils that it needs to look shiny, so it will get rid of the excess dye as well


----------



## princessmich (May 31, 2008)

Sorry Karren, i only use Henna for dying my hair;o) I love what natural has done for my hair.


----------



## katana (May 31, 2008)

Quote:
It's because like akathegnat said, any stripping shampoo will do, dish soap is agressive against oil, so it could work the same or better than a stripping shampoo that is not recommended for hair that has been colored since it will make the hair dye wash out, simply cause its concentrated and could strip your scalp of the essential oils that it needs to look shiny, so it will get rid of the excess dye as well Just what DaerOn said



It strips the color from the hair, but too much, and it doesn't damage it.


----------

